# recurve with whisker biscuit



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Come and visit us in the traditional section. I would ask down there.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

recurve19 said:


> should put real feathers on the shaft and shoot off the shelf instead of using a wb on a recurve?


A WB isn't a great rest for a recurve, I would be shooting off the shelf or using a stick on rest with maybe a plunger and yes, using feathers. The have more drag therefore more control of the arrow and they are more forgiving of contact with the bow. Vanes don't shoot off the shelf very well for most archers.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

If you're going to shoot vanes, you'll probably get better results from a stick-on elevated rest than from the shelf. The whisker bisquit, to me, would make it very difficult to aim. I understand that capture rests also prevent the arrow from going through the archer's paradox properly when installed on a traditional bow, or anything not cut far beyond center.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The WB is a fine rest, provided you're using a release aid--not so good with fingers. You'll need the arrows to paradox around the riser for a good tune and arrow flight. Shooting off the shelf or elevated rest will do that for you.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I would definitely switch to feathers for your recurve. It's possible to shoot vanes with a recurve, especially with an elevated rest, but why not keep it simple. It's tough to completely eliminate fletching contact shooting a recurve with fingers, feathers will be much more forgiving. One less thing to worry about. 

I would also ditch the whisker bisquit. From a picture I saw your Mustang has a nice rounded shelf. I'd put a rug rest on the shelf and a leather or hair strike plate on the side of the sight window. See 3Rivers for rest material or use the "loop" part of velcro you can get at the hardware store.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

No whisker bisquit on recurve


----------



## Hooterville69 (Mar 3, 2012)

All good info so far. I agree with everything said. I just wanted to add a few things that have worked for me. I'd shoot feathers for sure. But if you already have some with vanes you could save them for hunting in wet weather. If you set your knocking point up about 3/8" higher than normal you can shoot vanes of the shelf or a raised rest pretty damn well. I adjusted my knocking point up for vanes if I need them on a rainy day. And just left it there for shooting feathers. That way I'm used to the high knocking point if I need it. 
This has a bonus effect of bringing my point on yardage in closer. 3 fingers under and a full length 33" 2312 XX78 I'm Point on at 35 yards with my 62# Widow. This all worked for me in November, 7 Point at 30 Yards, I held about 4 to 5 inches below where I wanted to hit. The arrow went exactly where I wanted and about a hundred yards later he was down, meat in the freezer. 
A couple other things that work really well and cheap. If you do want to try a raised rest, The cheapest little white stick on Hoyt Super Rests work suprisingly well and are about the cheapest raised rest you can buy. I've been using them for years even for hunting. They are really thin and can let your heavy broadhead tiped hunting arrows fall off if you lean your bow the wrong way while hunting. But I use a grayling arrow holder stuck on the outside of the sight window with two way tape to solve this. They are cheap and more flexible than most others arrow holders. You just pull it around the sight window and spread it around your arrow while the arrow is on the rest. And then you can turn your bow any direction (like a whisker biscuit) without having your arrow move off the rest. As soon as you start to draw it slips quietly off your arrow and back around sight window out of the way. It usually slips out really smoothly but I always put an index finger up beside the arrow to be sure that it can't fall off rest when arrow holder releases from arrow. 
I also put velcro on my shelf and sight window to keep things quiet when puting another on the rest for a second shot possibility. If something went wrong on the first one. On the velcro on the sight window I put one little cut up from the bottom of the velcro to have it split around that little white hoyt super rest. Most people think I'm shooting off the shelf till I show them that little plastic prong sticking out of the velcro. I go over it with a black marker to make it blend in.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Whisker biscuit = mechanical release & vanes. I don't recommend a W/B for a recurve shooting fingers.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Whisker biscuit on recurve? Don't do it.


----------

